# Dowd Chute?



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Following. She's fun.


----------



## gbubbly (Jun 20, 2021)

#'s or pine creek on the Ark. 1.5 hour drive... Eagle is really low.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

gbubbly said:


> #'s or pine creek on the Ark. 1.5 hour drive... Eagle is really low.


Yeah we run those sections all the time and are actually running pc+numbers on Sunday. Was hoping for something more local for tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

How about the royal gorge?

Dowd really needs water, but that's just my opinion..

The Arkansas at parkdale is a thousand right now..


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

MNichols said:


> How about the royal gorge?
> 
> Dowd really needs water, but that's just my opinion..
> 
> The Arkansas at parkdale is a thousand right now..


The Colorado River below Kremmling "needs" water. It is controlled by multiple upstream dams. Same for the Arkansas.

Interestingly, the Eagle is one of the few larger rivers in the state without a dam along its entire length. So flow is natural from runoff. Snow pack for the Eagle Headwaters was a bit below average this year and runoff was a bit earlier than normal. So not surprisingly, it is running a bit below average right now.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

goldenrafter said:


> The Colorado River below Kremmling "needs" water. It is controlled by multiple upstream dams. Same for the Arkansas.
> 
> Interestingly, the Eagle is one of the few larger rivers in the state without a dam along its entire length. So flow is natural from runoff. Snow pack for the Eagle Headwaters was a bit below average this year and runoff was a bit earlier than normal. So not surprisingly, it is running a bit below average right now.


There are no dams on the arkansas, from the headwaters all the way to Pueblo reservoir. The only two impoundments are clear Creek reservoir, which is owned by the city of Pueblo, and twin lakes, which is a pump back hydro power damn..

And for what it's worth, both Wolford reservoir and Green mountain reservoir, neither of which are actually on the Colorado are the only two impoundments upstream from Powell reservoir.

Both Wolford and Green mountain are seriously low, same for Blue Mesa, and soon to be for flaming gorge


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

MNichols said:


> There are no dams on the arkansas, from the headwaters all the way to Pueblo reservoir. The only two impoundments are clear Creek reservoir, which is owned by the city of Pueblo, and twin lakes, which is a pump back hydro power damn..
> 
> And for what it's worth, both Wolford reservoir and Green mountain reservoir, neither of which are actually on the Colorado are the only two impoundments upstream from Powell reservoir.
> 
> Both Wolford and Green mountain are seriously low, same for Blue Mesa, and soon to be for flaming gorge


 Looking back at my original statement, I could have been clearer. In my mind I was including feeder rivers/creeks, not just ones on the main river, but that is not what I typed. And there are more than you just listed.


----------

